
Refuse to comply with censorship, Medium is now blocked in Malaysia - longyc
https://medium.com/medium-legal/the-post-stays-up-d222e34cb7e7
======
longyc
There's a Facebook page for the concerned:
[https://www.facebook.com/UnblockMedium/](https://www.facebook.com/UnblockMedium/)

